# Have I got this right?



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOUR

IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.

IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT.

IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM AGAIN.

IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER 
ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY AND 
YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY 
YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL PRISON TO ROT.

IF YOU SAIL ILLEGALLY INTO BRITAIN YOU GET !!! 
A JOB, A DRIVERS LICENSE, 
NATIONAL INSURANCE CARD, WELFARE, 
CREDIT CARDS, 
SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE, 
FREE EDUCATION, FREE HEALTH CARE, 
BILLIONS OF POUNDS WORTH OF PUBLIC DOCUMENTS PRINTED IN YOUR LANGUAGE

THE RIGHT TO CARRY YOUR COUNTRY'S FLAG WHILE YOU PROTEST THAT YOU 
DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT FROM THE BRITISH
AND, IN MANY INSTANCES, YOU CAN VOTE.

I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I HAD A FIRM GRASP 
ON THE SITUATION !!!

IT'S TIME TO WAKE UP BRITAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Illegal immigrants in the UK are not able to get a drivers licence, benefits, credit cards, etc. They are also not able to vote and anyone who employs them is breaking the law.

If you meant refugees/asylum seekers (not illegal, but awaiting a decision), then they're not eligible for mainstream benefits and are only allowed to work in extreme circumstances.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm afraid you (and other uneducated brits) have got it wrong . AGAIN :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Is there such thing as a legal immigrant then spandex?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Is there such thing as a legal immigrant then spandex?


Of course. Anyone who enters the UK from countries which require no visa, such as EEA members. E.g. someone moving here from France, Germany, Spain, Poland, etc.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So its ok for "legal" immigrants to enter and then get all the above when they have given nothing to the country?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Illegal immigrants in the UK are not able to get a drivers licence, benefits, credit cards, etc. They are also not able to vote and anyone who employs them is breaking the law.
> 
> If you meant refugees/asylum seekers (not illegal, but awaiting a decision), then they're not eligible for mainstream benefits and are only allowed to work in extreme circumstances.


 :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER
> ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOUR
> 
> IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER
> ...


Well said that man, the bulgarians and romanians are on theri way, rubbing there hands on glee at the warm welcome that awaits them.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Danny1 said:
 

> So its ok for "legal" immigrants to enter and then get all the above when they have given nothing to the country?


yes it's ok ,according to your government :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Illegal immigrants in the UK are not able to get a drivers licence, benefits, credit cards, etc. They are also not able to vote and anyone who employs them is breaking the law.
> 
> If you meant refugees/asylum seekers (not illegal, but awaiting a decision), then they're not eligible for mainstream benefits and are only allowed to work in extreme circumstances.


So the polish and Lithuanians etc are ok to come and fleece us?

I work with a lot of these guys!
Don't get me wrong, they are nice enough people BUT all they are after Is the cash! Plain and simple! There are a few exceptions but generally all they want to do is cash in and go home with!

The real problem where I come from is housing! There aren't enough houses to go around and all the families coming from abroad are getting houses thrown at them left right and centre!!
Really pisses me off!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well no , esentialy in your post you did not get it right , however, you did manage to create some hysteria among a certain illinformed grouping of people who want to believe that sort of simplistic gargon , in a sort of daily maol way ,,,,,,,
Kammy , have you never worked abroad , I know I have , with groups of guys who sent most of their earnings home to their families ,,,, we never thot that was wrong , I still don't !!!!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> Well said that man, the bulgarians and romanians are on theri way, rubbing there hands on glee at the warm welcome that awaits them.


On their way are they? That's one sloooooooow lorry they're hiding on...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> So its ok for "legal" immigrants to enter and then get all the above when they have given nothing to the country?


Errrrr; sorry!
I am such an illegal immigrant from Germany:

* I've paid into the German pension scheme/NHS equivalent - but not the required 15 years to receive a pension, because I moved to England and
* I've paid into the English pension scheme/NHS

Still; I am a working OAP, because my pension is tiny but I would never dream to ask for any benefits, ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[even though I would be eligeable if I sat back and not work to top up my pension]

Thank you :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

roddy said:


> Well no , esentialy in your post you did not get it right , however, you did manage to create some hysteria among a certain illinformed grouping of people who want to believe that sort of simplistic gargon , in a sort of daily maol way ,,,,,,,
> Kammy , have you never worked abroad , I know I have , with groups of guys who sent most of their earnings home to their families ,,,, we never thot that was wrong , I still don't !!!!!!


The biggest point I was making was housing!

I've worked in a few countries albeit through companies and would never expect a free house!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > So its ok for "legal" immigrants to enter and then get all the above when they have given nothing to the country?
> ...


, dani... Im not saying that just because you aren't born in the uk that you don't deserve to be here! Completely the opposite! If anyone wants to come over and make a life for themselves that's great.

It those whom move here with a whole family, get a house, nhs dentist and hospital care etc etc that I disagree with


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> I've worked in a few countries albeit through companies and would never expect a free house!


Not strictly relevant, but if you'd been offered a free house. would you have turned it down?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


That's nice of you Kammy.

I'm extremely lucky that at the tender age of 63 I'm still very much fitter that people in their 30s and 40s so I can and will work because i love my work and I know I make a difference to people's lives.

But there are also "legal immigrants" who came into England, possibly with the best of intentions to work, but fell ill (lost their job) and now have to depend on the state. What about them?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok so we are going off post alittle and are now discussing legal not illegal , , but Kammy , I think you will find that if people are working then they will not be getting free housing


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Right here goes.... I work with lots and lots of polish people and all but 1 of them has a council house!

They all work but they all got a council house not long after coming over!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, I think as an EEA member, you can only apply for a council house if you're working (and have been for a certain amount of time). If someone comes over here and never works, they're not eligible even if they become homeless. Obviously, if you're here illegally, you can't apply for a house, as you technically dont exist and you're wanted by the police, so signing up to a waiting list isn't really an option.

Amusingly, the number of illegal immigrants handing themselves in and actually asking to be deported has gone up rapidly over the last ten years. I don't think it's quite as appealing here as some might think.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal immigrants in the UK are not able to get a drivers licence, benefits, credit cards, etc. They are also not able to vote and anyone who employs them is breaking the law.
> ...


Can't see why its wrong to come here, earn and save money, than go back home. And when you leave the country you can get most of your taxes back  its a win win situation 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kazinak said:


> Can't see why its wrong to come here, earn and save money, than go back home. And when you leave the country you can get most of your taxes back  its a win win situation.


Most of it? Don't you just get a rebate based on how much of your tax free allowance is owed to you for the remainder of the year you leave in? It's just a few grand at most.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see why its wrong to come here, earn and save money, than go back home. And when you leave the country you can get most of your taxes back  its a win win situation.
> ...


few k in back pocket to some of these countries would buy them a new life spandy.....so yes very desirable i would imagine.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


Not saying it's not nice for them to have as a one off payment, but most of the tax they're paying while they're working here is going into the governments pocket. If it wasn't, then I'd agree that it wasn't financially useful to have them here.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Before I bought my house we lived in my partners 1 bedroom flat. There were 3 of us and 2 dogs, she then fell pregnant with Sophie and that eventually made 4 of us..... When we contacted the council in the hope of getting a 2 bedroom the waiting list was a joke! It would have taken us many years to get anything!

All the while the houses we enquired about that were empty were taken by polish people, tell me how that's fair??


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Before I bought my house we lived in my partners 1 bedroom flat. There were 3 of us and 2 dogs, she then fell pregnant with Sophie and that eventually made 4 of us..... When we contacted the council in the hope of getting a 2 bedroom the waiting list was a joke! It would have taken us many years to get anything!
> 
> All the while the houses we enquired about that were empty were taken by polish people, tell me how that's fair??


A waiting list is a waiting list. Without knowing how long they waited to get those houses it's hard to comment.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kammy , the only way to get a house from any local authority , anywhere , is to be homeless ,, is that what you want ,, if you are feeling a bit crowded maybe you should get rid of the dogs !!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> All the while the houses we enquired about that were empty were taken by polish people, tell me how that's fair
> A waiting list is a waiting list. Without knowing how long they waited to get those houses it's hard to comment.


Point is, if they were not here then the waiting list would be shorter eh


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Same sort of thing was said about the Irish a generation ago , it seems time changes but prejudice and bigotry does not ,,,, same sort of thing was said about highlanders coming down to central belt , same sort of thing was said about weegies from central belt going up to highlands for the oil work ,, and the wheel goes round, tra la la la


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

With a lovely Polish lady as the love of my life I always smile when I read these types of thread :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> With a lovely Polish lady as the love of my life I always smile when I read these types of thread :wink:


Good for you James. For what its worth I don't think that this is about race, rather it is about fairness.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Jamman, I must say the polish ladies do look good


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> Jamman, I must say the polish ladies do look good


A BIG +1 there mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

roddy said:


> Kammy , the only way to get a house from any local authority , anywhere , is to be homeless ,, is that what you want ,, if you are feeling a bit crowded maybe you should get rid of the dogs !!!


Getting rid of the dogs wouldn't stop the fact of 4 of us sleeping in 1 bedroom would it!

Anyway, I bought my own house so we all have a bedroom to ourselves and the gods have the front vestibule


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> the gods have the front vestibule


Love that :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> For what its worth I don't think that this is about race, rather it is about fairness.


Fair for British people , or fair for everyone?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Dogs I meant


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Dogs I meant


I was more impressed when I thought you had a selection of gods in your front vestibule.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Jamman, I must say the polish ladies do look good


Jeez , from someone who is about to get marrid !!!,,,,,, you better be careful or you might end up in the vestubule with your gods :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

My other half ain't a jealous woman


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> With a lovely Polish lady as the love of my life I always smile when I read these types of thread :wink:


useless without pics james :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > For what its worth I don't think that this is about race, rather it is about fairness.
> ...


Wondering why you ask the question when you already know the answer :? Guessing you have some facts to throw at me


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > For what its worth I don't think that this is about race, rather it is about fairness.
> ...


A rhetorical question to which I think we all know the implied answere ,, unfortunatly


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


I am all for fair for everyone when fair for everyone can be afforded; but right now as services are slashed and we all pay more, as people are losing their jobs; as hospitals fail and kill our old people; as the roads I drive on are crumbling;as the dole queue gets longer; I happen to think it can't be afforded. It should be ok for me to think and say that without others interpreting that as though am some kind of right wing facist racist. For the record I was one of the youngest union conveners at 22; I was arrested on a miners picket line; was a fully paid up member of the labour party; hardly your typical right wing racist then. So to be clear and to ensure that there is nothing implied by me; At this time I dont think it should be ok for europeans of whatever denomination, or folk from other far flung countries, to come here and take advantage of the benefits and services that are currently shrinking for the current incumbents, a lot of whom have actually paid for the right to take part in that. Even if their girls are incredibly pretty


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BrianR said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Fair for British people , or fair for everyone?
> ...


Brilliant... Bloody facts, eh?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Your facts, the ones that are onlyy ever right ? Yes those facts. I am getting that same old echo again hello hello hello hello hello - GOODBYE!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

This is great... I don't even need to say anything anymore. :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> This is great... I don't even need to say anything anymore. :lol:


Thank god for that; no mor echo. :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> So its ok for "legal" immigrants to enter and then get all the above when they have given nothing to the country?


some legal immigrants give a lot by the way...

Like the university students...who spend more than £10k a year on tuition fees...

Like the people on work permits... who pay taxes and spend money...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey , let's not be having any " facts " , especially ones which might dispell any commonly punted myths !!!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> Hey , let's not be having any " facts " , especially ones which might dispell any commonly punted myths !!!


For example like you and Spandex are only ever right :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey , let's not be having any " facts " , especially ones which might dispell any commonly punted myths !!!
> ...


rumour has it Roddy is spandy's love child :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Just goes to prove ,, you can't believe everything you read ! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I can not speak for spanalocksy. But I know that I am always right ,,,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Which is more than can be said for either of you tw fkn knob heads , or that dick simon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry simon ,,, blame those two , they made me say it !


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Sorry simon ,,, blame those two , they made me say it !


LEAVE THE DRUGS ALONE YOUNG MAN!!!! night rodders m8 (yes i'm old and go to bed early mid week)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> Which is more than can be said for either of you tw fkn knob heads , or that dick simon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: Roddy, you sweet talkin guy :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Says it all really!!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> Says it all really!!


Give it a couple of years and they will replace that image with people with reddish looking faces and wearing kilts


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I've heard of Political, and Economic, migrants.
But what about Climatic Migrants:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=319166&start=60 :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

CWM3 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Says it all really!!
> ...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > With a lovely Polish lady as the love of my life I always smile when I read these types of thread :wink:
> ...


 +1


----------

